# My heart aches



## kristamb (Jun 20, 2012)

To our sweet boy Max... 9 ½ yrs ago, we brought you home to be part of our family. You were a very loyal and loving dog. You were our constant companion and always brought us joy and laughter. You were faithful to the end and I’m sorry we couldn’t make you better, but we fought it with everything we had. Your eyes told us you were ready and now you are no longer in pain. We will miss you dearly and love you always, because you were the best dog ever! Run free sweet boy and go get those bunnies!
Maximus Von Chance 1/6/03 – 7/2/12
*I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith. 2 Timothy 4:6-8*


We put our Max down on Monday and it was one of the hardest days ever. I didn't realize how hard it would be to watch him fall asleep for the very last time. He was ready and it was time, but my heart aches like it has never ached before. Everywhere I look, I see a reminder of him. We got his ashes back yesterday and I just sat there and held him and cried. I love him so and will miss him dearly.

Hurting,
Krista


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss. thanks for the bible verse.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Max will live on in your memories . Sorry for your loss  Rip Max


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We bond very deeply with our beloved GSD, as they do with us.

My grandpa use to say "It was good, but will be better next time".

Max is with you in spirit...until you meet again.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Max trusted you to do the best thing for him and you did. He was well loved.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So hard to say good bye. Auf wiedersehen is better....till we meet again. Sorry for your hurt.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Krista. I know exactly how you are feeling. Hopefully all of our trusted companions will be waiting for us at the bridge one day.

Mike


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. love the bible phrase. take care


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Krista,

Do you have a favorite memory or favorites pictures of your beloved Max that you would like to share?


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. And loved the bible phrase.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

The circle will be unbroken, bye and bye.


----------



## kristamb (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's my Max. We miss him terribly...


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Max! 

That bible verse was perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

We all know the heart break of such a loss,.. I am sorry, truly sorry I wish our dogs could live forever. Take care.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for you loss. I've had to watch I've had to watch 5 dogs go on the journey. It never gets any easier.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, deff made me choke up.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. It is never long enough, is it?
Sheilah


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

So sorry for your profound loss. That verse was perfect. A super handsome boy! And yes, he's chasing bunnies now. In a perfect world, he'll never catch them, but he is surely having great fun and waiting to see you again! (and you will.!) 

Again, so sorry.


----------

